# Tonino Lamborghini Watch



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

New to the site and happy to be here.

I was on my honeymoon last year and was shopping around for a new watch and the Tonino Lamborghini line caught my eye. Its a Swiss Made automatic and its called the 1949 Limited Edition. Just wondering if any of you out there have had any experience with these watches and if so, what is you opinion of them?

Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For that money I'd go for another watch. They simply ask too much for a watch fitted with an out of the rack ETA 2836-2.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

I did get the watch and at the time I did think is was a bit on the high side as far as the price went but I thought it was a real nice watch. Everywhere I go I do get complements on it. I think its mostly because I don't know anyone else that has one. I guess the uniqueness of it makes it worth it to me on top of really just liking the watch. That was my first really expensive watch I have ever purchased so I think I did ok. My other high end watches were given to me by my father and one was passed down to me from my grandfather.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr.V1984 said:


> I did get the watch and at the time I did think is was a bit on the high side as far as the price went but I thought it was a real nice watch. Everywhere I go I do get complements on it. I think its mostly because I don't know anyone else that has one. I guess the uniqueness of it makes it worth it to me on top of really just liking the watch. That was my first really expensive watch I have ever purchased so I think I did ok. My other high end watches were given to me by my father and one was passed down to me from my grandfather.


Welcome to the forums. Sounds like you got a nice watch that you enjoy, so kudos on that! And congrats on your recent nuptials as well!

I had never heard of Tonino, looked them up. They're actually not expensive online, with base ETA (movement) prices seemingly in line with other basic engine watches. Styling is not for me, but that's why there are approximately 17,532 different brands, different folks, different strokes as they say.

FYI, for reference, "expensive watch" on this site is a tad above what you or I might consider, think Patek and Breguet and Ulysses Nardin and similar. I think >$20k is where this site starts qualifying high-end, or at least seems that way, crazy huh?!

BTW, what cool vintage watches have you acquired? Members love pics too, please feel free to share!

Dan


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

> ...My other high end watches were given to me by my father and one was passed down to me from my grandfather. ...


Do you really consider the Tonino with a generic ETA 2836-2 a high end watch ?


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Formerguide said:


> Welcome to the forums. Sounds like you got a nice watch that you enjoy, so kudos on that! And congrats on your recent nuptials as well!
> 
> I had never heard of Tonino, looked them up. They're actually not expensive online, with base ETA (movement) prices seemingly in line with other basic engine watches. Styling is not for me, but that's why there are approximately 17,532 different brands, different folks, different strokes as they say.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you kind words.

My father gave me his 18K gold Philip Watch manual wind from the mid 70's and my grandfathers Longines also in 18K gold. It too manual wind from the mid 70's.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Do you really consider the Tonino with a generic ETA 2836-2 a high end watch ?


LoL! I guess I need to choose my words better.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum! As Dan mentioned lot of different watches for different folks so take a look around. As Mike asked and Dan pointed out, it's only expensive if you could have bought a nice new car. 

Best,
Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------

